# Star Wars.



## bscastro (May 20, 2002)

Who's seen Star Wars? I saw it on Friday and I really liked it. I got annoyed by Annakin but Yoda made the whole movie worth while. If there was any doubt that Yoda's totally awesome, it was eliminated after the movie.  I think there might be a couple other threads out there, but I didn't see any here, so I thought I'd start one.

Bryan


----------



## tonbo (May 20, 2002)

I think there is another thread like this going on in either the General Discussion forum or the Kenpo forum, not sure.....but I'll answer here, anyway...

I really liked the movie.  I thought is was light years ahead of Phantom Menace, and had a lot more action.   The exposition of the plot was much better, too.  Annakin whined a lot, which I guess was to be expected, but you could see the fight going on inside him as to the whole good/bad issue.  I thought his character came off rather well, as did everyone else.

And the action?  Whoa.  The sight of a host of Jedi spilling HUGE barrels of whup-a** was alone worth the price of the movie.  Toss Yoda in as a miniature Cuisinart, and you got a good action film there.  The fights really rocked, no doubt about it.

And thank GOD that Jar Jar wasn't too visible in this one.... 

Now I just have to wait for the next one......*sigh*.....

Peace--


----------



## Rob_Broad (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> 
> *I think there is another thread like this going on in either the General Discussion forum or the Kenpo forum, not sure.....but I'll answer here, anyway...
> 
> ...



I just thought Anakin was being a typical teenager!!!


----------



## TLH3rdDan (May 20, 2002)

ok yoda just kicked *** and talk about total deception with that walking stick lol who would have ever guessed he could move that fast lol maybe yoda is a master of ninjutsu... cant wait for the next one... also that was funny having jar jar be the one to bring down the republic that was awesome lol.


----------



## tonbo (May 20, 2002)

> I just thought Anakin was being a typical teenager!!!



:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: 

Yeah, but they couldn't just come out and say that, now could they?  

And that whole Tusken Raider thing.....good reason for not giving teenagers lightsabers.....even if they *are* a Jedi in training.....can you imagine the way "lovers spats" would be settled?   

Peace--


----------



## Seig (May 21, 2002)

Three more years!:wah:


----------



## Aikikitty (May 21, 2002)

I just saw the new Star Wars today.  I thought it was okay but I think I liked the other Star Wars movies better.  I got tired of Anikan's attitude really fast but I really liked the action scenes!  Awesome seeing all those Jedis!  Yoda is too cool!  I never imagined he could move like that!  :jedi1: 

   Robyn  :jediduel:


----------



## Seig (May 21, 2002)

Anakin showed a lack of maturity and a case of raging hormones.  As I recall, Obi Wan showed a lack of maturity....come to think of it, most of the adults in the Star Wars movies, except the older jedi do.  Let's face it, a lot of kids have attitude issues and a lot of people are immature.  The entire point of Anakin's attitude was to show his start down the path to the darkside.


----------



## Kirk (May 21, 2002)

In *EVERY* single episode, some jedi will make the comment,
"Fear leads to hate, hate leads to the dark side"

Doesn't it seem odd that in *EVERY* single episode, the good
Jedi doesn't kick any tail until he's ROYALLY ticked off, and full of
hate?


----------



## Matt Stone (May 21, 2002)

Not hate...

Righteous fury.

Like you said, he doesn't do much until he has had enough...


----------



## sweeper (May 22, 2002)

Hmm..  ever wonder what is so alluring about the star wars films? I mean I realy like them but I genneraly don't like any other sci-fi or fantasy (with the one exception of the lord of the rings though those are books).

Just wondering what others like about them.


----------



## tonbo (May 23, 2002)

> Hmm.. ever wonder what is so alluring about the star wars films?



Quite a bit, actually.  I think they are part of the American psyche, and part of the mythology of the modern age.

Joseph Campbell did a lot of research on heroes and mythology, and used to say how Star Wars was a very modern retelling of the typical "heroes journey".  You have all the classic elements of tales like The Odyssey and the Adventures of Hercules and other epics in this series:  You have a young, initially reluctant, hero (Luke), taking off to seek the truth and exact revenge for the murder of his family.  He is guided by a mentor, who teaches him things he needs to know.  He is aided by others who apparently are fated to join in with him.  During the course of the quest, all involved grow and gain something, and change somehow.  In the end, the battle between good and evil takes place.  Ultimately, as well, the battle between father and son happens.....and there is reunion of the two and the father renounces his sins and comes back to the good side (and is redeemed).

Man.  Classical elements everywhere.  I think that is part of the appeal--aside from all the special effects and other eye candy, it all boils down to the story.  How many of us haven't wished at least once that we were actually the son or daughter of someone powerful, or that we were heir to a great legacy?  And who doesn't like to see the underdog "grow up" to be something powerful that kicks a** in the name of the good and the right?

Sorry, didn't mean to be long-winded, but I think that is the chord that is struck with this movie series:  It's a modern mythology, giving us heroes and villains that are more pertinent to modern times.  We don't think of Jason and the Argonauts as "cool" much anymore, but we *do* like our Obi-Wan and the Jedi Council, no?

Peace--


----------



## sweeper (May 24, 2002)

I just don't liek happy endings


----------



## Seig (May 24, 2002)

I wasn't happy about the ending, does that count?


----------



## tonbo (May 24, 2002)

The ending of AOTC was kinda lame.  Then again, it was beaten (in my opinion) by "Return of the Jedi".....I thought that was the most cornball ending of any of the movies yet.  I mean, ewoks dancing around, spirits of Obi-Wan and Anakin beaming at everyone, dancing, singing, and a stellar fireworks show.....and with Luke running around grinning like an idiot.....enough to make me need insulin!!!  :shrug: 

Ah, well.  This one wasn't TOO bad, comparitively, but I would have rather seen an ending with more of a cliffhanger.....

Peace--


----------



## Seig (May 28, 2002)

I wanted to see an Ewok eat someone, preferrably Luke!:jediduel:


----------



## tonbo (May 28, 2002)

Now THAT would have been cool!!

I can see it now.....yeah, the Ewoks are all cute and cuddly-like until you get too close.....then, WHAM!!  Next thing you know, you are on a plate with a small vegetable garnish.....

Personally, I wouldn't trust the little boogers.  I mean, remember, they had Han, Luke, and Chewie set for slow-roast before Luke did his levitating droid maneuver.....

Sheeeeesh....with friends like that, you gotta keep your back to the wall!!

Makes ya wonder how the good guys enlisted the help of the Ewoks, no?  "Yeah, please help us.....you can defend your planet from the evil empire, and hey....ALL THE STORMTROOPERS YOU CAN EAT!!!"

  

Peace--


----------



## sweeper (May 28, 2002)

yeah I guess the rebals could have just picked up all those dead empirialists floating around in space and just given them to the ewoks..  hey some of them might even be pre-cooked


----------



## Seig (May 29, 2002)

The *Imperial Buffet*


----------



## tonbo (May 29, 2002)

.....where soldiers of the Empire are ALWAYS welcome for lunch or dinner!!!


----------



## Seig (May 29, 2002)

They had a great start with the "Sith Barbeque"


----------



## Kirk (Jun 29, 2002)

Okay, so for you die hard fans that have read the books and 
what not, enlighten me.  Is there supposed to be an episode 7?
What happens in that one?  Is it the last?  Is there a final 
conclusion?

Also ... in the first movie, (Episode 4) C3P0 is back at "Uncle
Owen's" house ... where "Annie" :shrug:  ... picks him up, 10
years after he built him ... yet he has no memory of it?  Did
he previously have his memory erased?


----------



## Seig (Jun 30, 2002)

Yes, at some point between Episode three and four 3PO has a memory wipe.  There is no final conclussion, but there will be no episode 7.  One more movie and then it is all done as far as Lucas is concerned, except maybe remakes and re-releases.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *There is no final conclussion, but there will be no episode 7*



Not even in book form?


----------



## Seig (Jul 1, 2002)

No, not evenin book form.  The book s rerally do a good jobof following up on hte whole Star Wars Universe.  You have book s that deal wiht right after Endor up to 30 years later.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 1, 2002)

And I guess 3PO's memory wipe is to rid his devotion to 
Anakin/Darth?


----------



## Seig (Jul 1, 2002)

If you remember in ANH(A New Hope, Episode 4)
3p0 had no memory of an Obi Wan Kenobi...He said their last owner had been Captain Antilles(Wedge's Father)....In the Star Wars Universe, according to the books, it was common for Droids to have a memory wipe every time they changed owners or started to display too much independence/personality.


----------

